# How to prepare engine for starting after being stored?



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I have 65 GTO w/389 that I have been detailing in my garage since last October. I've changed the engine oil and filter, transmission fluid and filter, and will be putting new coolant in as well. Do I need to spray a lubricate into the spark plugs holes before starting the engine (using motor oil or something else)? Do I need to drain the gas and add fresh gas?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank YOu!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

We've always shot some Marvel Mystery oil down the cylinders although a thin oil like 5W20 would do also (to prevent plug fouling). If its been a while since the engine ran you might want to get an oil pump primer to get the oil circulated prior to starting. Pontiac vendors like Ames have them ( https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web;jsessionid=A9257645C868D7CC7AEA40B3F58C1391 ). Making sure you have added ZDDP to the oil is also a necessity.

Draining gas and putting in fresh would be good especially if the present stuff is an ethanol blend which deteriorates fast. A temporary solution would be to have some fresh gas in a can near the front of the GTO and running a rubber hose from the pump inlet to the gas can to ensure she's starting on fresh stuff. (My brother, the Chevelle guy, usually gets a 5 gallon can of ethanol free premium, adds Stabil and a fuel line cleaner to it and dumps it in the tank. Most of the time he is lucky and it will start up after putting fresh gas in the fuel bowl. However I am not recommending this, just saying some can be lucky.)

Hopefully others will chime in with their advice. Best of luck!!


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you! I saw on GAs Monkey where they did a "cold Start" (no ignition) on an engine to check for oil pressure before firing it. Once they determined the pressure was good they fired it and let it warm up. My question after watching them was, were the spark plugs in or out for the cold start. I'd think spraying in oil and not having a way to burn it (no plugs) could cause a bent rod. Do you have any thoughts on this? Thanks again!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Roqetman said:


> Thank you! I saw on GAs Monkey where they did a "cold Start" (no ignition) on an engine to check for oil pressure before firing it. Once they determined the pressure was good they fired it and let it warm up. My question after watching them was, were the spark plugs in or out for the cold start. I'd think spraying in oil and not having a way to burn it (no plugs) could cause a bent rod. Do you have any thoughts on this? Thanks again!


Unfamiliar with Gas Monkey but we've put oil down cylinders (through plugholes) for decades with no damage. The THIN oil will seep down the sides of the piston lubricating the rings and cylinder walls ending up in the oil pan.. Folks do this all the time with compression checks to see if the cylinder pressure comes up after oiling or not. If cranking cylinder pressure comes up after oiling, then the rings are suspect/worn. If little to no difference, then the valves are leaking and need a valve job. Pros use this trick as well as piney woods mechanics. I've never encountered a hydrolock nor has my brother. We usually leave the plugs out except for the compression tester. 

We turn the engine over by hand while using the oil pump driver on an electric drill to pump oil throughout the entire engine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Very helpful info! Thank You!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Marvel Mystery Oil works! have used it on several driver type Pontiac engines as ell as Briggs engines that had set for a long long time.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I used it on a frozen hit and miss engine, it took over 6 months to free it up occasionally rocking the flywheel before it popped loose.
That was over 20 years ago and that engine has been used every year since then to run an apple press to make unfiltered organic juice.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've started up cars that sat for 2-3 years just by jumping the battery and turning the key. Sitting since last October? Don't even worry about it. Just run it. You can crank it without the coil wire hooked up until you have oil pressure, and then re-connect and start it up. Good to go.


----------

